# MP3 mit Mono-Sound auf Stereo hochmixen? [solved]

## phate

Hallo,

ich habe einige wenige Musikdateien im Mono-Format. Laut MPlayer-Ausgabe verfügen diese schon über 2 Soundchannels, allerdings, ist scheinbar einer der beiden (der rechte) leer. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den linken Channel auf den rechten zu kopieren und die Datei so abzuspeichern?

mfG!Last edited by phate on Mon Nov 26, 2007 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

Jepp, schau dir mal audacity an. Da kannst du mit rumbasteln

----------

## phate

Danke, aber kann man das auch über ein Konsolenprogramm irgendwie automatisieren?

----------

## musv

 *phate wrote:*   

> Danke, aber kann man das auch über ein Konsolenprogramm irgendwie automatisieren?

 

Schuß ins Blaue:

Mit mencoder kannst du so allerlei machen. Da sollte auch was in der Hinsicht dabei sein.

----------

## phate

Hm ich hab's hiermit versucht:

```
mencoder -vc null -af channels=2:2:0:0:0:1 -oac copy -of rawaudio "$1.mp3" -o "$1.new.mp3"
```

Jedoch scheitert das mit folgender Meldung:

```
Erfolg: Format: 0  Daten: 0x0 - 0x19a880

Audio file-Dateiformat erkannt!

Videostream zwingend notwendig!
```

Dabei sage ich dem mencoder doch ausdrücklich, dass ich kein Video möchte, oder?

----------

## Aldo

```
mencoder -vc null -af channels=2:2:0:0:0:1 -oac copy -of rawaudio "$1.mp3" -o "$1.new.mp3"
```

Lass das '-vc null' einfach mal weg...

Das impliziert ja, daß Video da ist, das mencoder das aber ignorieren soll.

Deshalb die Fehlermeldung.

----------

## phate

Hi, hab' ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber:

```
user@host / $ mencoder -af channels=2:2:0:0:0:1 -oac copy -of rawaudio "$1" -o "$1.new.mp3"

MEncoder SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2200+ (Family: 6, Model: 8, Stepping: 0)

CPUflags: Type: 6 MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

Erfolg: Format: 0  Daten: 0x0 - 0x19a880

Audio file-Dateiformat erkannt!

Videostream zwingend notwendig!

Beenden...
```

----------

## Aldo

Probier mal dieses Konstrukt:

```
#!/bin/bash

IFS="

"

mkfifo audiodump.wav

for f in `ls *.mp3`

  do

lame -q2 -V 5 --vbr-new ./audiodump.wav ./${f%.mp3}.mp3 &

mplayer $f -vc dummy -vo null -af channels=2:2:0:0:0:1 -ao pcm:file=./audiodump.wav >/dev/null

done

rm ./audiodump.wav
```

----------

## phate

Hmm, das Skript hat sämtliche mp3-Dateien in dem Ordner, in dem ich es ausgeführt habe, auf eine Länge von wenigen Sekunden abgeschnitten ...

Etwas Positives hat das Ganze: so weit es erkennbar ist (bei einer Songlänge von ca. 1 Sekunde ist es schwer festzustellen) kommt der Sound wenigstens sowohl von der linken wie von der rechten Seite.

----------

## Aldo

Seltsam, bei mir hat es den Testordner korrekt umwewandelt.

Aber du kannst es ja als Denkanstoss nehmen:

```
mplayer Mono-Datei.mp3 -vc dummy -vo null -af channels=2:2:0:0:0:1 -ao pcm:file=./audiodump.wav
```

und dann in einem 2. Schritt

```
lame -q2 -V 5 --vbr-new ./audiodump.wav ./neue-Datei.mp3
```

oder so...

Ist jetzt schon spät, hab nun keine Lust mehr weiter zu experimentieren.

Muß in's Bett. (Hab Frühschicht)

----------

## phate

Danke, das hier funktioniert ganz gut:

```
#!/bin/bash

mplayer "$1" -vc dummy -vo null -af channels=2:2:0:0:0:1 -ao pcm:file=/tmp/audiodump.wav

lame -q2 -V 5 --vbr-new /tmp/audiodump.wav "${1%.mp3}.stereo.mp3"

rm /tmp/audiodump.wav
```

----------

